# Auswahl um 180 grad Drehen



## Diddy Steyer (11. April 2005)

Also ich hab folgendes Problem... Ich weiß das man ein ganzes bild um 180 Grad drehen kann, aber ich möchte gern eine auswahl um 180 grad drehen... kann mir da einer weiterhelfen? Gibts da ne Tastenkombi für oder sonstiges?

mfg Diddy


----------



## rampage (11. April 2005)

Das geht so:

1, Auswahl machen
2. Frei Transformieren (Strg + T)
3. Rechtsklick -> um 180° drehen
4. Transformation bestätigen


----------



## Diddy Steyer (11. April 2005)

Jo das ist dick! Vielen Vielen Dank...

mfg
Diddy


----------

